# Uglyfrog



## loris-s (10. Januar 2018)

Hallo Leute,

beim Stöbern im Internet bin ich auf die Firma "Uglyfrog" aufmerksam geworden. Verkauft auf Amazon und kommt anscheinend aus China. Die Designs erinnern einen dann ja doch sehr stark an bekannte (Edel-)Marken.

Weiß da jemand mehr drüber oder hat zufällig schon mal ein Trikot/Hose von Uglyfrog gekauft?

Links:
- https://www.amazon.de/Uglyfrog-Radt...UTF8&qid=1515621472&sr=8-23&keywords=uglyfrog
- https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01MZWIMUZ/ref=twister_B01B7MGZ8K


----------



## Thebike69 (10. Januar 2018)

Hi,
habe mir Anfang Dezember vergünstigt 3 coole Trikots gekauft. Für den Bike Urlaub in La Palma.
Leider kamen sie nach dem Urlaub.
Aber egal, sonst wären sie jetzt eh schon defekt, wer La Palma kennt weiß wie die Böden sind.
Habe sie 1x mit 30° gewaschen und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Material und Optik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pierre85 (10. Juni 2018)

Wie siehts denn mit den Größen und Passformen aus? Bin typischer M träger, oben wie unten. M geht fast immer  nur die chinesischen werte dort in den tabellen sind mehr als utopisch. demnach müsste ich bei diesem teil hier https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0...itle_1?ie=UTF8&smid=A201RUDCLOK58J&th=1&psc=1 eine 4XL-Größe haben....

Was soll ich da denn am besten nehmen?


----------



## Thebike69 (11. Juni 2018)

Ich bin auch M Träger, habe L genogeno


----------

